# Stocking up on cheese.



## murraysmokin (Apr 3, 2017)

5lbs Tillamook mild cheddar
6 lbc Tillamook extra sharp cheddar

Taking advantage of the last cool days of the year to get some  cold smoking done















20170403_135013.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 3, 2017


















20170403_135515.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 3, 2017


















20170403_141241.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 3, 2017


----------



## tropics (Apr 3, 2017)

That is a nice bunch,what kind of pellets?

Richie


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks those are the pitmasters blend pellets.


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 3, 2017)

Out of the smoker good color.













20170403_202006.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 3, 2017






Packaged up ready to go.













20170403_203844.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 3, 2017


















20170403_203851.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 3, 2017


----------



## dabigbozman (Apr 3, 2017)

Is that Tillamook extra sharp cheddar the one in the black wrapper? If so that stuff is amazing


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 3, 2017)

Dabigbozman said:


> Is that Tillamook extra sharp cheddar the one in the black wrapper? If so that stuff is amazing



Yes it is our favorite...after the smoje it looks as yellow as the mild cheddar.


----------



## dabigbozman (Apr 3, 2017)

murraysmokin said:


> Yes it is our favorite...after the smoje it looks as yellow as the mild cheddar.


What are they charging for that stuff in Michigan? I live 40ish miles from the factory and we can get it for $8.99 for the big bricks


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 3, 2017)

Dabigbozman said:


> What are they charging for that stuff in Michigan? I live 40ish miles from the factory and we can get it for $8.99 for the big bricks



I believe the super sharp was 11.99 & sharp was 8.99


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2017)

The cheese looks excellent!

Nice color!

Al


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 4, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> The cheese looks excellent!
> 
> Nice color!
> 
> Al



Thanks Al


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 6, 2017)

MS, Nice color on your cheese, looks like  great batch !


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 6, 2017)

How long did you smoke it?


----------



## dabigbozman (Apr 6, 2017)

I usually do 3 1/2 -4 1/2 hrs and flip it every 45min. The black label extra sharp cheddar is the best, I have family members that will drop,off 2 bricks at my house. I get to keep one for every brick I smoke, they usually get opened within a week and disappear quickly. I stashed one at my moms place in the back of her fridge 3 months ago. Gonna open it up this weekend


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 6, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> MS, Nice color on your cheese, looks like  great batch !



Thank you sir the wait now is the hardest part.


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 6, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> How long did you smoke it?



This batch got just about 7 hrs...it varies for me but I told my wife I have a feeling that this will be my best batch to date...time will tell.


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 6, 2017)

Dabigbozman said:


> I usually do 3 1/2 -4 1/2 hrs and flip it every 45min. The black label extra sharp cheddar is the best, I have family members that will drop,off 2 bricks at my house. I get to keep one for every brick I smoke, they usually get opened within a week and disappear quickly. I stashed one at my moms place in the back of her fridge 3 months ago. Gonna open it up this weekend



Yeah everyone who eats this is crazy about it & I always get the how do you smoke cheese questions...my response is always the same...it is really complicated.


----------



## toysejr (Apr 7, 2017)

Looks Good .. 

I made a Costco run for Cheese to get my cold smoking done also .. 













cheese.JPG



__ toysejr
__ Apr 7, 2017


----------



## disco (Apr 11, 2017)

Looks like championship cheese!

Disco


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 11, 2017)

Disco said:


> Looks like championship cheese!
> 
> Disco



Thanks the wait is the hardest part only been a week but it feels like forever.


----------



## disco (Apr 11, 2017)

murraysmokin said:


> Thanks the wait is the hardest part only been a week but it feels like forever.


I figure smoking teaches you a Zen-like patience. Now I remain placid when She Who Must Be Obeyed is nattering at me.


----------



## dabigbozman (Apr 11, 2017)

I ate some of my 3 month aged stuff this past weekend and it was sooooooo good


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 11, 2017)

20170411_211300.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 11, 2017






Couldn't wait only made it a week.


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 11, 2017)

Dabigbozman said:


> I ate some of my 3 month aged stuff this past weekend and it was sooooooo good



I feel like I need to get some more going cause this wont last very long.


----------



## b-one (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice color on the long cheese smoke!


----------

